# pumunta u d2 sbay tau mg bkas ng ym kc ayw tlga...



## MickyS

Too many abbreviated words and non-standard words in this sentence for me to get a handle on it.  If you would be so kind as to translate, I would be most appreciative.

pumunta u d2 sbay tau mg bkas ng ym kc ayw tlga mniwla n sherry.bhla u kng kelan u gustong mgbukas ng ym.kc dalawang linggo nlng drting n c sherry svi approv


----------



## MickyS

By the way, ym is almost certainly the abbreviation for yahoo messenger, if that presents a problem while translating.


----------



## 082486

try....
come by here and let's open ym together because sherry doesn't want to believe, it's up to you on when you want to open the ym, sherry will arrive in two weeks time, says it's approved.


----------



## MickyS

That makes sense and is consistent with what would be expected...but the wording sure through me for a loop.


----------



## 082486

"through me for a loop"

i think what you mean to say is "threw me on a loop" 
   ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## Inglip

Actually, the idiom is "Threw me for a loop." Both of you nearly correct .


----------



## 082486

ok thanks


----------



## MickyS

Yup, wasn't thinking when typing.  We should be talking idiot instead of idiom.


----------



## 082486

hahaha, i'm not really familiar with that, a friend of mine helped me earlier...


----------

